# Got my goldens groomed yesterday



## Chelseanr

Aww she looks so sad!


----------



## laprincessa

She looked gorgeous in the first picture. Not so much in the second. 
Poor girl, not happy with the shaved bit.


----------



## iansgran

There was a case on the people's court the other day, someone said the groomer hurt the dog shaving it (matted coat) and there was a vet who testified that for a few days after being shaved they may act odd and uncomfortable because they are. So don't worry if you see that, it may be normal.


----------



## Willow52

Awww, poor girl, she looks sad about losing her golden locks! I've never heard the grass seed theory, but I would think with a Golden's undercoat and long guard hairs, they would be adequately protected.


----------



## olik

i wish you would not done this.


----------



## Osogold

Goldens are not meant to be shaved down...their coats are insulators to protect them against cold and heat....now I am not sure were u live but you will have to be carefull...I see that u live in Austrailia..Please becareful of the sun and heat...as now she has no protection


----------



## momtoMax

I don't mean to hurt your feelings, but we have grass seeds here too and my dog is allergic to a few things. I wouldn't shave him because 1. vanity 2. their coat is an important heating/cooling part of their anatomy. 3. keeps the sun off their skin.

I groom my Max a lot and somedays it can be a pain - burrs and all but it's well worth it and it's a great way to spend relaxing time with my dog. Anytime I want some quiet time with Max, I pull out the grooming brush.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Daily grooming would have avoided the grass seed issue. Please make sure they don't get sun burnt.


----------



## nixietink

I agree with the above. Please be careful. Aren't they outdoor dogs? Please be careful they do not get sunburned. A t-shirt would help a bit with that.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Daily grooming would have avoided the grass seed issue. Please make sure they don't get sun burnt.


I couldn't agree more. Yikes!
You should see some of the burr's I pick out daily from Katie fur. Yes, it is time consuming - but I do it anyway. And those things break apart in your hands and are a sticky mess!

Other than a medical reason, I cannot imagine shaving a goldens fur down. Maybe a summer trim, a little more furr off the belly - but that is as far as I would be comfortable taking it.

What's done is done now, so having said that - I know in a previous post you said that you were experiencing a recent heat wave there, please, please be doubly careful with that exposed skin that she doesn't sunburn. 

Kim


----------



## Sweet Girl

Wow - that's just brutal! Sorry to be so blunt, but that makes me so upset. You've now exposed your dog to the possibility of heat stroke and sunburn. 

A Golden is not meant to be shaved, no matter what anyone says. Their undercoat protects them from heat and cold. I have to agree with others here - maybe a daily brush might have been a better alternative.


----------



## jwemt81

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Daily grooming would have avoided the grass seed issue. Please make sure they don't get sun burnt.


I fully agree. No Golden Retriever should ever be shaved. She looked so much better in the first picture. Sorry to be so blunt, but she looks terrible now and she doesn't look too happy either. I can't believe any groomer would ever do a hack job like that. It's going to take a long, long time for that beautiful golden coat to grow back. :no: Please be careful about leaving her out in the sun and heat since she now has no coat to protect her. I feel so bad for that poor dog. This was a really, really bad idea.


----------



## missmarstar

Considering you live in Australia which is known to have very high levels of UV exposure, it is the beginning of the summer/hot season there, as well as the fact that your dogs live outside 24/7, I have to say that shaving them was a terrible idea. 

We have grass seeds here too, during the summer one of my dogs always comes inside covered in them. A quick brush down always gets them off quickly and he gets to keep his coat to protect and insulate him from the sun and heat.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

If grass seeds can't get through a golden retrievers coat then way did the groomer pull one out of the skin on my male golden who i just brushed before taking to the groomer and he has a very thick coat. Also Shelley had to have surgery to get a grass seed removed when she was 12 weeks old. Dr Harry cooper a vet has said with all the grass seeds and the heat long haired dogs should be clipped real short. If Shelley is acceptable to heat stroke so is a labrador retriever cause that is how short her coat is now. The groomer i took them to is also a breeder of alaskin malamutes,She said its bests to get them clipped short like lab. I would like them clipped short the way she is so i can check for grass seeds easier then end up with a $400 vet bill to get one removed. Our heat is completely different to overseas heat. Were reaching 33 degrees celsius and were only in spring. I have my reasons for doing what i did, like they say hair grows back. You know what i have been checking my dogs daily for everything, Well the groomer found a lump on Einstein my male which i couldn't feel or see cause of his long coat. The groomer even said if i didn't get him clipped the way i did i might not have even known about the lump. Einsteins coat is that thick her clippers couldn't even get through the coat. This is all i'm saying as i'm sick of getting bashed.


----------



## Pointgold

I am sorry that you are offended. However, your vet is incorrect. The double coat of a Golden should not be shaved, as it _does _in fact protect them against heat and cold, and protects their skin from being scratched or impaled while in the field. 
Proper brushing would prevent something like a grass seed from imbedding in the skin. It would take some time for that to happen - and daily brushing would have removed it before it could migrate thrrough the coat and imbed itself into the skin. Frankly, in all my years having Goldens, and working for a vet, I have not heard that theory before. It's certainly a creative one!
As for a shaved Golden having the same coat as a Labrador, it doesn't at all. When you shave a Golden as you have, you remove both the top coat and the undercoat. A Labrador still has both. The top coat is simply shorter to begin with. Now, if you were to shave both a Labrador and a Golden, _then_ they would have "the same coat_"._

I am glad that the lump on Einsteing was found. But, with regular brushing and if you are familiar with your dog and handling him regularly, any lumps or bumps, lesions, etc, will rarely, if ever, be missed.


----------



## Retrieverlover

Pointgold said:


> I am glad that the lump on Einsteing was found. But, with regular brushing and if you are familiar with your dog and handling him regularly, any lumps or bumps, lesions, etc, will rarely, if ever, be missed.


One of the reasons why I try to get two grown dogs on the table twice a week (short coats) Brush them out, check for cuts (especially after crazy field trips), clean the ears and all that. I personally its part of a dog owners duty to make sure the dogs are brushed out and taken care off.

And PG is right, if you do it on a daily basis with Goldens you know the dog from nose to tail end


----------



## BayBeams

Hi there,
I know you _thought_ you were doing the right thing, but sadly I think you were misinformed. Looking at the before and after shots your dog looks so different and sad. I am sure after an adjustment period that will change. What is done is done and the coat will grow back. Perhaps the thoughts from the posters on the forum will help you make a different decision in the future. 
Just to mention, I have 3 Goldens, 2 with very heavy coats and I have no trouble finding lumps and bumps. It seems that as I hug or groom them my loving hands are drawn toward those areas that need attention or concern.
Best to you and your pup.


----------



## Pointgold

What is on her head in the photo after having been shaved?


----------



## Phillyfisher

GoldenOwner12 said:


> This is all i'm saying as i'm sick of getting bashed.


Please don't take this as being bashed. Everyone here wants your pup to be comfortable. She is a beautiful dog. I am curious about the grass seed. Your backyard grass does not look much different than ours here in the US. Where does the grass seed come from? Can't you just mow your lawn regularly and prevent the grass from turning to seed? Or is it wind-born, and you live within grasslands?


----------



## diana_D

GoldenOwner12, people here are just trying to help you, you should not feel they're bashing you. 

Goldens have double coats and when shaving you destroy their natural protection. Think of their fur as their own air-conditioning system. It keeps them warm in winter and it protects them from heat in the summer. Labradors or any other short coated dogs are born with that fur, which does the same thing, it protects them from the elements and UV. Shaving destroys that. 

Perhaps you could try to go to a dog show, there are plenty of wonderful GR breeders in Australia and ask them to help with grooming your Golden. 

And sadly, not all vets are really good. Some would say/do anything for $$$$$. I have heard some mind blowing things from some vets, I would not trust them with giving a dog a vaccine!


----------



## Bender

I agree with the others, if you are taught how to comb them out properly, and do regular mini exams, you won't miss a grass seed or any lump or bump. And if they're not shaved down, they won't pick up as much of that stuff - it'll fall off the outer coat or you can comb it out.

Notice I said 'comb' - I use a greyhound comb and go to the skin, everywhere when I comb Bender the hairy thing. Ticket and Storee as well but they don't have as much coat so it's much quicker. But still if they have a hot spot, or anything out of sorts I see it and deal with it.

And they have been in some rough country, Bender once got so coated and tangled in burrs she looked like a lab - all her feathering was tangled. Took a few days of combing to get them all out but that's what I did.

Lana


----------



## Pointgold

I don't see that anyone is "bashing" you. I am frustrated when I read that a vet says this is necessary, and a groomer - especially one who has Malamutes! They should NEVER be shaved, either. When people who we are supposed to trust as knowing what they are doing are so wrong, and misinform others, it is difficult not to be angry. I feel badly that you've been put into that position.


----------



## mylissyk

A Labrador already has a short coat, but it is still double layer and their skin is not exposed to the sun. 

Shelley's skin is now exposed to the sun and she can get sunburned, please make sure she has shade to stay under, and I would even spray or wipe her down with sunscreen every day at least until her coat has grown back some so her skin is not so exposed.

A lot of people shave their Goldens for the summer, I disagree with it, but a lot of people do it. Just be sure to give them adequate protection/shade from the sun.


----------



## Florabora22

Pointgold said:


> What is on her head in the photo after having been shaved?


That was my first thought as well when I saw these photos. It looks like she has some sort of wound on her head.

Poor Shelly! I know you thought you were doing the right thing here, OP. You are not the only person on this forum to be mislead by a veterinarian, we recently had a member of the forum who lost her dog because of TWO vets giving her misleading advice.

I do think though, if you just maybe try brushing your dogs more you won't have to feel like shaving your dogs down to avoid any grass seed problems.  By shaving them down you've definitely exposed their skin to harmful UV rays - does anyone know if there is a doggy sunscreen the OP could use on her pups until their fur grows in?

By the way... Shelly's coat was GORGEOUS!! She looked so pretty.


----------



## seamas2008

Why? Why? Why? Golden's have that coat for a reason. I hope you let her pretty hair grow back!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

I think it must feel awful to have a full soft natural coat and then have yourself shaved like this. Seriously, what must that feel like? I think I'd be sad too 

Please don't do this to Shelley again. And if you do, you cannot come here and expect anyone to tell you how wonderful she looks ... because she doesn't :no: You will get the same responses you are getting now. 

I'm sorry, my words are harsh, I know it. I'm telling you the truth, and the truth is not always kind.


----------



## andkristylee

You know I love this forum and all the information that is given out freely...but sometimes I feel a lot of you need to throttle back and keep in mind what you do for your pet is not necessarily the ONLY way to care for a dog. Everyone has their reasons. Even if you think it is a bad one...you have to respect that. You can give advice but why can't it be given a little bit more gently....not out and out putting someone down. A little respect goes a long way....just saying....


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Poor girl... she looks so sad without her beautiful coat. 

As everyone else has said, you're going to have to be EXTREMELY careful with her and the sun/heat now. If I remember correctly, she's an outside dog... yes? I hope there are areas she can get to that are shaded.


----------



## missmarstar

andkristylee said:


> You know I love this forum and all the information that is given out freely...but sometimes I feel a lot of you need to throttle back and keep in mind what you do for your pet is not necessarily the ONLY way to care for a dog. Everyone has their reasons. Even if you think it is a bad one...you have to respect that. You can give advice but why can't it be given a little bit more gently....not out and out putting someone down. A little respect goes a long way....just saying....



The OP has a history of posting inflammatory things (the least of which is this thread about shaving her dogs) and then getting extremely offended when people point it out to her.. every single time. In the case of a new member who truly doesn't know better and wants to learn, the answers may be kinder and less blunt.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Whoever shaved her didn't do a very good job. My niece used to shave her Golden and it never did him harm, in fact, his coat is nicer than the coat of my own two, but the coat was never shaved this short and patchy. If you insist on having her shaved, have them leave it longer and find someone who can do a better job.

May I ask what type of grass seed you are speaking of? Not all grass seed is the same.

Seems like a good article on prevention...http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2111&aid=2964


----------



## grcharlie

If you mowed your lawn wouldn't that help prevent the grass seed? I never heard about grass seed getting so inlodged in their fur.....I would brush them out more if that is what is causing it. I would never shave my dogs down (I live where it gets hot).....I feel sorry for your dog. I hope that you can keep your dog out of the sun....your dog can get sunburnt now and now is exposed to the suns rays, also heat related problems.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

the grass seed we have here is very pointy and sharp and goes into the skin in the blood stream of the dog. It causes the dog alot of pain they scratch till they bleed. I live in a place where there is alot of them. our yard is alright at the moment but on our walks it isn't every step we take theres a grass seed and some are about foot high. I loved the way Shelley looked before i got her clipped, I probably won't do it again. Shelleys coat is so much thinner then Einstein's plus she doesn't smell as bad either. I still reckon shes pretty, The brown spot is mud she rolled around on the ground. Einstein i get shaved cause he can't cope with the heat plus he hates to be brushed. Shelley on the other hand loves to be brushed. We have plenty of shade in our yard for her to get away from the sun. If you were here and felt Einstein in full coat you will understand why it is hard to feel him,His also not a dog that likes to keep still for long periods. I did wrong by having Shelley shaved as her coat was beautifull and no were near as thick as Einsteins which is probably why she looks bald where Einstein doesn't. 

Shelley also doesn't shed as much hair as Einstein does. She also doesn't have that real bad doggy odour like Einstein. Even after Einstein got bathed he still had a bad doggy odour. This is the main reason why my mum won't allow them inside cause of the doggy odour. She said if Einstein wasn't here she would allow Shelley inside cause she doesn't smell bad if kept brushed and cleaned. 

So i'm sorry if i offended you all with Shelleys shaved picture i did thought i was doing right by her. My mum doesn't like the way Shelley looks now either, She looked beautifull with her long coat she still is beautifull in my eyes. I'm going to let her coat grow back in and leave it that way just have to give her a quick brush after walks.


----------



## Sweet Girl

andkristylee said:


> You know I love this forum and all the information that is given out freely...but sometimes I feel a lot of you need to throttle back and keep in mind what you do for your pet is not necessarily the ONLY way to care for a dog. Everyone has their reasons. Even if you think it is a bad one...you have to respect that. You can give advice but why can't it be given a little bit more gently....not out and out putting someone down. A little respect goes a long way....just saying....


Thanks for posting this. I was one of the more blunt reactions. I was truly upset when I saw the photo - and where the dog is (Australia, where summer is starting). But you're right - I could have been more respectful. I actually respect GoldenOwner12 for coming back, given our reaction. And she has proven open to listening to our points of view and learning from the mistake. That deserves our respect. I do hope she'll DEFINITELY not do it again (as opposed to the "probably" she said above)! 

Given the subsequent posts, I am now more angry at the vet and groomer who were involved. The OP was definitely misinformed, and THAT makes me even angrier. How can a vet not know about Golden undercoats and the importance of not shaving??


----------



## Goldenmomma

I had Sully shaved one time and keep a picture so I remember never to do it again. I love my little girl's beautiful hair. Hope your golden gets over being sad because it took Sully awhile.


----------



## Pointgold

GoldenOwner12 said:


> the grass seed we have here is very pointy and sharp and goes into the skin in the blood stream of the dog. It causes the dog alot of pain they scratch till they bleed. I live in a place where there is alot of them. our yard is alright at the moment but on our walks it isn't every step we take theres a grass seed and some are about foot high. I loved the way Shelley looked before i got her clipped, I probably won't do it again. Shelleys coat is so much thinner then Einstein's plus she doesn't smell as bad either. I still reckon shes pretty, The brown spot is mud she rolled around on the ground. Einstein i get shaved cause he can't cope with the heat plus he hates to be brushed. Shelley on the other hand loves to be brushed. We have plenty of shade in our yard for her to get away from the sun. If you were here and felt Einstein in full coat you will understand why it is hard to feel him,His also not a dog that likes to keep still for long periods. I did wrong by having Shelley shaved as her coat was beautifull and no were near as thick as Einsteins which is probably why she looks bald where Einstein doesn't.
> 
> Shelley also doesn't shed as much hair as Einstein does. She also doesn't have that real bad doggy odour like Einstein. Even after Einstein got bathed he still had a bad doggy odour. This is the main reason why my mum won't allow them inside cause of the doggy odour. She said if Einstein wasn't here she would allow Shelley inside cause she doesn't smell bad if kept brushed and cleaned.
> 
> So i'm sorry if i offended you all with Shelleys shaved picture i did thought i was doing right by her. My mum doesn't like the way Shelley looks now either, She looked beautifull with her long coat she still is beautifull in my eyes. I'm going to let her coat grow back in and leave it that way just have to give her a quick brush after walks.


Excellent! Of course she is beautiful in your eyes!!! I think it is safe to say that no one was bashing YOU. Most were simply frustrated/angry about the poor (truly incorrect) advice that you were given. 
Get a good brush, and a metal comb. You'll be able to preven your grass seeds (which sound like the foxtails that we have here...) from working their way through the coat and becoming imbedded in her skin.

Good luck, and thank goodness hair does grow!


----------



## luvgld7

GoldenOwner12,

If you're talking about grass awns, or what's known as foxtail, speargrass, cheatgrass in other parts of the world, yes it can be very dangerous to the dog if not discovered. Even with your dog shaved, if you're walking through a field with it, it can imbed between the pads of a dog's foot, or a dog can inhale them and you can have serious problems.

I do field work with my golden. In the late spring, early summer we see speargrass in TX. The best thing is to avoid the areas that have it, but I do check my dog over thoroughly after training. I use my hand and go in the opposite direction of the fur and also check his pads on his feet.

If you want more info about it, this is a good site: The Grass Awn Project

Ann 
Dallas


----------



## diana_D

Gripsoft Double Sided Comb - Cherrybrook

A comb like this might help a lot.


----------



## Ranger

Crazy, I was going to say the description of grass seed sounded more like what we call foxtail up here - which can be very dangerous for most animals, not just dogs. I use a fine tooth comb on my guy after every off leash outing or hike or visit to the barn where he goes through tall grasses. It not only gets burrs out, but helps me find ticks and scratches or scabs on his skin. I'd say invest in a fine tooth comb and then break it down into sections when you brush her (once her coat grows in).


----------



## Chelseanr

Thanks for all the good info in this thread! I had no idea that foxtail could be dangerous to dogs and its all over the place where we play with Rowan.


----------



## Phillyfisher

One thought about Einstein and his bad odor- does he smell fishy? It could be that his anal glands are not being expressed when he poops, and he needs more fiber in his diet like canned pumpkin (not the pie filling, just plain pumpkin). Do a search on the forum for anal glands, and you will find plenty of threads on the subject.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

philly No he doesn't smell fishy he smells really bad eg worse then what a wet dog smells like. He has always smelled really bad and every vet i see has said its normal for him. I can get him bathed by a groomer or bath him myself and once his dry he smells really bad again. Shelley on the other hand doesn't she only smells bad if shes wet or really needs a bath. I've had people not want to pat him cause of the smell, or have people pat him then smell there hands and have a bad look on there face.


----------



## Pointgold

GoldenOwner12 said:


> philly No he doesn't smell fishy he smells really bad eg worse then what a wet dog smells like. He has always smelled really bad and every vet i see has said its normal for him. I can get him bathed by a groomer or bath him myself and once his dry he smells really bad again. Shelley on the other hand doesn't she only smells bad if shes wet or really needs a bath. I've had people not want to pat him cause of the smell, or have people pat him then smell there hands and have a bad look on there face.


 
It could be his diet - what is he fed? 
Are his ears clean?
It could be anal glands...


----------



## GoldenOwner12

He is getting feed purina bonnie lite 1 cup in the morning 1 cup at night. Before i started them on the diets they were getting 2 cups of chum food,some meat roll and bones. 

But now if they get bones that replaces there morning feed eg 1 chicken frame in the morning and 1 cup of bonnie lite at night. I even had Einstein on hills science diet and still he smelled really bad. His ears are clean altho he kinda puts up a fight when i go to do them.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenOwner: how often do you brush Einstein? It's amazing what a good daily brush can do - it's really worth the time. Just getting the dead skin and fur out , and getting the skin stimulated, can refresh them so much. Plus, it gives you a chance to check for lumps and bumps (and grass seeds!).


----------



## GoldenOwner12

i brush him weekly cause he really hates brushing eg runs and won't come out from hiding. Tieing him up doesn't work to well either cause he then starts to run when he sees the lead coming. Food doesn't work either he just refuses to come out, He use to love being brushed but now hates it. Maybe oneof the groomers he use to go to hurt him once. This is the reson why i get him shaved cause he won't accept the brush.


----------



## Sweet Girl

GoldenOwner12 said:


> i brush him weekly cause he really hates brushing eg runs and won't come out from hiding. Tieing him up doesn't work to well either cause he then starts to run when he sees the lead coming. Food doesn't work either he just refuses to come out, He use to love being brushed but now hates it. Maybe oneof the groomers he use to go to hurt him once. This is the reson why i get him shaved cause he won't accept the brush.


Hmmm. I don't know your dog or his personality, but it sounds like he has the power in your relationship.  I have to say, my Tesia hates having her easr cleaned, but she knows she has no choice when I say, "we have to do ears." She starts to walk away, but a firm, "Tee... come back over here" has her right back into the kitchen - clearly not enthusiastically, but she knows I'm boss. It's no fun, but there is always a cookie and love at the end. You might sort of try sneaking up on Einstein with the brush - make sure you have cookies and give them to him as you are brushing. You have to make it back into something good - not something to fear. If he loves being outside, brush him outside. Buy a special mat if you do it inside. But make it a happy time - lots of praise, tell him how beautiful he is while you're doing it.. The good thing is that if you do it daily, it only has to be 5 minutes.


----------



## RedDogs

Google search "Tucker's Nail Trim" and use the same process as in the video clip for brushing, ears, etc. Since your dogs like food so much... the training should go fast.


----------



## Florabora22

Does Einstein have bad skin? My roommate's cocker spaniel smells something awful, but it's because he has super severe seborrheic dermatitis.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

sweet girl Einstein knows i'm boss i don't let him get away with anything. But when he knows its brush time or something he doesn't like he runs to his kennel. Once in his kennel i can't get him out eg his head is at the back on kennel with his backend showing my way. He won't come out for food,toys not even his lead will get him out of the kennel.I could pull his tail and drag him out but i will not do that,that is cruel. I've tryed sneaking up on him doesn't work he hears me before i have a chance to get a foot to him. Every single vet i have taken him too says his skin is prefect, I have kind of given up trying with Einstein. If he goes to the vet and has to get his ears checked they have to muzzle him for there safety, Einstein has tryed biting the vet a couple of times already. I am finding that he is more cranky now since his old then what he was when he was young, I say his becoming a bit unpredictable at times i'm not sure what he is going to do. He has nipped my niece twice mainly cause she has accidently standed on him or was being a little to rough.Both times Einstein got told off and sent to his kennel.


----------



## Blondie

Why don't you spend the money next time on taking a class to properly groom your pups at home, to help prevent this from happening again. This way you can maintain your dogs coat better having a routine. We have a routine at our house and Maggie expects to be raked and slickered and then the grand finale with a daily brushing the teeth. I'd be looking for a better groomer, one with credentials.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

I know how to brush my dogs coat. I have a slicker brush,comb,undercoat rake,furminator,pin brush,nail clippers. The first i use the undercoat rake to get most of the dead coat out then i use the furminator then the comb then the pin brush then the slicker brush. It takes me a full hour to brush out 1 dog. By time i'm finished with Shelley she looks like a complete different dog.


----------



## spainobain1234

*Flat Coat Retriever!*



GoldenOwner12 said:


> I know how to brush my dogs coat. I have a slicker brush,comb,undercoat rake,furminator,pin brush,nail clippers. The first i use the undercoat rake to get most of the dead coat out then i use the furminator then the comb then the pin brush then the slicker brush. It takes me a full hour to brush out 1 dog. By time i'm finished with Shelley she looks like a complete different dog.


Hey the groomers shaved my flat hair retriever without me asking them too, and they told me it was the FULL GROOM, I had no idea. Anyways, it WILL GROW BACK FINE as long as you maintain her coat with an UnderCoat Brush. Upload some more pictures of your Golden so I can see what she looks like now, I really wanna see. Let me know when you take more pictures and upload them. I understand that most Golden Retriever owners get upset when they see somebody else's Golden shaved. If they have never done it themselves, or seen negative results on the Golden that was shaved, then maybe their advice should be taken as a grain of salt. 

Lets see what she looks like now with more pictures? Thank you!


----------

